# May I gloat for just a minute?



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

_*Read it... 
while there's still time.*_

_*2012 is coming... The clock is ticking&#8230; the code must be deciphered&#8230; and only one man can save the planet... if he can just figure out how - before it's too late. *_






*"Entertaining and enlightening. A course in high strangeness."*
-_ Jay Weidner, documentary producer and co-author of Mysteries of the Great Cross of Hendaye
_
*"The most gripping and informative book I have read in ages."*
-- _Robert Tulip, independent reader_
*
"High-concept fiction. An unforgettable book."*
-- _Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands_

*"An impressive feat."*
-- _Peter A. Gersten, editor, PAG eNews_

*"Highly recommended!"*
_Michael Tsarion, internationally recognized divination scholar and author_

*It's all here in one puzzling page-turner of a novel:* conspiracy, codes, secret societies, ancient mysteries, the prophetic Mayan calendar end-date of 2012, alternative interpretations of Biblical events, mystifying metaphysics, good guys, bad guys, murder most foul and, yes, even a touch of romance. All of this, and more, is intricately woven into the multifaceted storyline of THE EZEKIEL CODE.

Gary Val Tenuta - former contributing writer for Fate Magazine (U.S.) and Beyond Magazine (U.K.) and a guest on numerous radio programs (including Dreamland, hosted by best selling author Whitley Strieber and The X-Zone hosted by Rob McConnell) - has crafted an exciting mystery novel with an esoteric edge that may upset certain segments of the population while at the same time enthralling others with it's alternative perspective on reality and its vision for the future.

From its teaser prologue to its dramatic climax, THE EZEKIEL CODE is a skillful blend of fact and fiction with likable, vividly developed characters:

*Zeke Banyon is a handsome Catholic seminary dropout who now runs a homeless shelter in Seattle's old waterfront district and Angela Ann Martin is an attractive young widow who just wants a simple part-time job at the shelter. But a single twist of fate turns their simple lives upside down when together they stumble onto a mysterious code and a rumor about a lost scroll penned by the prophet, Ezekiel, thousands of years ago. They soon find themselves thrust deep into a world of secret societies, metaphysics, mystery and murder as they jet across continents in a race to understand the code that will lead them to an ancient artifact of profound importance. Dodging Illuminati agents and rogue Jesuit priests at every turn, they soon discover it's not just their own lives that are in danger but also the lives of everyone on the planet.*

*Is Zeke Banyon the Chosen One of an obscure ancient prophecy? Nothing in seminary school could ever have prepared him for this.*

*Something miraculous has been buried at the bottom of the Antarctic Ocean for thousands of years. It's about to surface.* 

_*2012 is coming... The clock is ticking&#8230; the code must be deciphered&#8230; and only one man can save the planet... if he can just figure out how - before it's too late. *_









_*Read it... 
while there's still time.*_
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*The Story Behind The Story Of The Ezekiel Code*

*Ever wonder how the author of a novel came up with the idea for the story in the first place?* As the author of The Ezekiel Code, people often ask me how I came up with the story. The seed that eventually grew to become The Ezekiel Code was actually planted many years prior to having any notion of writing a novel.

Back in the late 60s I decided to read the Bible from cover to cover. Interestingly, having had an interest in the UFO phenomenon since the age of about 12, some of the passages in the Bible struck me as being somewhat similar to reports I'd read about UFO sightings. I first noticed it in the story of the Israelite's long journey through the desert. They followed a _*"pillar of cloud by day"*_ and a _*"pillar of fire by night"*_. That struck me as a rather curious phenomenon. Added to that was the Ark of the Covenant which functioned to somehow serve as a communication device between "God" and Moses, the leader of this band of wandering Jews. I wondered, could the Ark be some sort of a wireless communication technology so "God" (or whatever it was!) could talk to Moses from his _*"ship"*_, the pillar of cloud by day, lit up at night? Then in the book of Numbers this _*"cloud"*_ that carried _*"God"*_ actually landed on the ground. Then there was Elijah who was _*"taken up"*_ in a _*"whirlwind"*_. It was becoming curiouser and curiouser. Then came the hammer that hit me on the head. It was the book of Ezekiel. His descriptions of the object that came down from the sky - and with which he interacted - seemed much too mechanical to be anything of an ethereal or spiritual nature. His incredibly detailed descriptions seemed to me like the way someone of his time, with a priestly background and absolutely no knowledge of advanced technology (beyond a cart pulled by a donkey), would describe a technological craft.

Some years later I discovered a book called _The Spaceships of Ezekiel_ written by a former NASA contract engineer by the name of Joseph Blumrich. His son had noticed the same things about Ezekiel's descriptions that I had noticed and, knowing the nature of his father's work with NASA, he told his father about it. Blumrich didn't believe it at first but the more he studied it the more intrigued he became. The book is his professional analysis of what it was that Ezekiel may actually have encountered. After reading that book I was left with not a shred of doubt that Ezekiel had experienced what we now call a _Close Encounter of the Fourth Kind_.
*
Fast forward to sometime in the mid-90s:*

My friend, Julie, and I were sitting in an all-night diner at about 2 o'clock in the morning and the conversation drifted into the UFO phenomenon. Once again, this idea about Ezekiel came to mind and I told Julie about it. I mentioned that the idea would make a great theme for a movie by someone like Spielberg or Lucas. The more I thought about it the more I liked the idea but I knew I had no way of getting the idea to either of those guys. Then it hit me. Why don't I write a novel based on this idea? I was all ready half way through the writing of another sci-fi novel at the time but this idea struck me as so extraordinary that I immediately shelved the other novel and began sketching out ideas for this new one which, at the time, had a working title of Ezekiel's Wheels. So how and why did it change from Ezekiel's Wheels to The Ezekiel Code? That was a two-part process.

*Part-1 of the process:*

At about the time I started working on the book I was also well into the beginning stages of another little exploration that eventually began to take over my life. I had, quite by accident, stumbled onto the idea that the English alphabet might be naturally or artificially "encoded" in some manner so as to correspond with our base-10 numbering system and that, somehow, the number 9 and the phenomenon of "synchronicity" were key to the whole thing. That, in itself, is a long story and the work is detailed at www.secretofnine.com. The bottom line is that this work was so ingrained into my consciousness that it almost naturally began to flow into my ideas about the plot of my book. It provided a perfect plot device to propel the story. Not only did I recognize how well it would work I also knew it was so original that it would be unique among anything else that was out there.
*
Part-2 of the process:*

I was not at all happy with the working title, _*Ezekiel's Wheels*_. It wasn't dramatic enough. It wasn't very catchy. Then one day, maybe around 2003/2004, I heard about a book by one of my favorite "alternative" researchers, Gregg Braden. His book was called _The God Code_. That reminded me of the title of Drosnin's best selling book, _The Bible Code_. And Julie had recently purchased a book called _Healing Codes of the Biological Apocalypse_ (a book, by the way, in which the co-author had made the same discoveries about the English alphabet that I had made a few years earlier. Talk about synchronicity!). At the same time came the phenomenal best-selling novel, _The DaVinci Code_. All of these books were best sellers in their respective categories. Clearly the public had a thirst for anything with the word "code" in the title. How fortuitous for me! My book definitely had the code element going for it so I latched onto the idea and changed the title to _*The Ezekiel Code*_. As soon as I made that change all the little things that kept blocking my progress regarding the direction of the plot just fell away and the story began to write itself. Nearly nine years and 676 pages later _*The Ezekiel Code*_ was finished.

Good guys, bad guys, romance, conspiracy, mystery, murder, metaphysics and mankind's date with destiny: 2012. All of this _and more_ is packed into the unique adventure called _*The Ezekiel Code*_.









_*Read it... 
while there's still time.*_


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! The Ezekiel Code on the Kindle! What a treat. I'm going immediately to the Kindle Store and get me one.

Here's a link master link for the Kindle version.











Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Ah! The *real* treat is having Ed Patterson being the first to post a comment on my new Kindle page!
_*Thanks Ed!*_


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just bought my copy.  

I will review for my blog when done.  

I have some questions for the author for comments for my blog.   Could you please e-mail me at [email protected]?

I would appreciate your participation.

Thanks!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The first link took me to the print edition for $19+. Following the kindle link from the print page showed the Kindle edition is only $4.95!  Nice savings, it is on my TBR list now.  Thanks!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gary, I've emailed you the Kindle link so you can move it into your Opening post.

Ed Patterson


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

OK, taking a chance and bought it without sampling since it sounds like it's right up my alley.

EllenR


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Gary, I've emailed you the Kindle link so you can move it into your Opening post.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hey Ed - 
You must be psychic! I looked at that Kindle link graphic and thought, "Hmmm... I'll have to ask Ed how he got that." Then I log on today and find that you emailed it to me. Thank you! You da man!


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

crebel said:


> The first link took me to the print edition for $19+. Following the kindle link from the print page showed the Kindle edition is only $4.95! Nice savings, it is on my TBR list now. Thanks!


Glad you found the Kindle edition! Thank you for the purchase! 

Wishing you a great weekend.

--Gary--


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

EllenR said:


> OK, taking a chance and bought it without sampling since it sounds like it's right up my alley.
> 
> EllenR


Hi Ellen -
Thanks for taking a chance on The Ezekiel Code! If you're a fan of this type of speculative fiction then you're likely to enjoy this one. And at $4.95 you can't go too wrong. I hope it brings you hours of reading pleasure.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OK I bit - too many books!  But sometimes you just gotta get into these styles.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, Gary, you will find that at Kindleboards we must always help as best we can, and not only for our fellow authors - the reader's convenience is paramount here, and I have met so many wonderful people here, moderators, authors and readers (even some that read my books), but that doesn't matter. The fact that they read and enjoy and get sustenance from words is the most important thing. So to give the faster path to the best price so they can chow down on yet another word, is the mantra of a model member here at Kindleboards.

Link-maker 2 is broken and Link-maker 1 is arcane. I've figured it out, so whenever I see a raw link without cover art, I try to post a direct graphic link to the source for whatever thread I am happen to be on. Others did it for me when I first came on board, and here we pay it forward.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

This book has many elements that interest me... and I was esp. interested in that there was a comparison to one of the works of two of my favorite authors (Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child).

I've heard of this book before, and was happy to be able to download it to my Kindle.  Sounds good!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks - almost lost hope that your book will have a Kindle version since forever it seems. Off to order.....

ebc aka AH


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Gary Val Tenuta said:


> [move]_*2012 is coming... The clock is ticking&#8230; the code must be deciphered&#8230; and only one man can save the planet... if he can just The Story Behind The Story Of The Ezekiel Code*__
> 
> *Ever wonder how the author of a novel came up with the idea for the story in the first place?* As the author of The Ezekiel Code, people often ask me how I came up with the story. The seed that eventually grew to become The Ezekiel Code was actually planted many years prior to having any notion of writing a novel.
> about 12, some of the passages in the Bible struck me as being somewhat similar to reports I'd read about UFO sightings. I first noticed it in the story of the Israelite's long journey through the desert. They followed a *"pillar of cloud by day"* and a *"pillar of fire by night"*. That struck me as a rather curious phenomenon. Added to that was the Ark of the Covenant which functioned to somehow serve as a communication device between "God" and Moses, the leader of this band of wandering Jews. I wondered, could the Ark be some sort of a wireless communication technology so "God" (or whatever it was!) could talk to Moses from his *"ship"*, the pillar of cloud by day, lit up at night? Then in the book of Numbers this *"cloud"* that carried *"God"* actually landed on the ground. Then there was Elijah who was *"taken up"* in a *"whirlwind"*. It was becoming curiouser and curiouser. Then came the hammer that hit me on the head. It was the book of Ezekiel. His descriptions of the object that came down from the sky - and with which he interacted - seemed much too mechanical to be anything of an ethereal or spiritual nature. His incredibly detailed descriptions seemed to me like the way someone of his time, with a priestly background and absolutely no knowledge of advanced technology (beyond a cart pulled by a donkey), would describe a technological craft.
> ...


_
Wow! Some story! I hate to see good books like this one get stuck on one of the back pages...very interesting story, very interesting story behind the story, I love to hear this kinda stuff. Hope this one is on the front page for a while! GOOD LUCK!_


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks good...Just went to Amazon and downloaded it....althought it will be awhile before I get to it....will just have to add it to my "to be read" list


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow! Some story! I hate to see good books like this one get stuck on one of the back pages...very interesting story, very interesting story behind the story, I love to hear this kinda stuff. Hope this one is on the front page for a while! GOOD LUCK!


Hi Meredith,

Thanks very much for the enthusiastic words about my novel, The Ezekiel Code. 

Is Sinclair your real name. If so, you may already know that according to the research by the authors of "Holy Blood Holy Grail" the Sinclair family is a branch from the lineage of the famed Merovingian Kings. Pretty cool.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

merlin7676 said:


> Looks good...Just went to Amazon and downloaded it....althought it will be awhile before I get to it....will just have to add it to my "to be read" list


Hi Merlin (Now there's a name with a familiar ring ) -
Thank you for picking up a copy of my novel and adding it to your TBR list!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Nine, you say. As in District Nine, 9 and NINE (the three films now on the boards).  

Joshing. (No, not Josh - Ezekeil)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Nine, you say. As in District Nine, 9 and NINE (the three films now on the boards).
> 
> Joshing. (No, not Josh - Ezekeil)
> 
> Ed Patterson


Ed! I know!! (imitates Craig Ferguson ) It's everywhere! It's everywhere!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm currently reading this book and I must say it is very well written, but as everyone who knows anything about me knows that I HATE numbers.  I can't do rithmatic, but I'm trying to understand it because it's a good read and I'm enjoying it very much.  Brendan


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

*Sigh*

70 pages of TBR titles on my kindle...

Bought it anyway.  Thanks for the nice pricing.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm currently reading this book and I must say it is very well written, but as everyone who knows anything about me knows that I HATE numbers. I can't do rithmatic, but I'm trying to understand it because it's a good read and I'm enjoying it very much. Brendan


Brendan,
So funny you should say that because math was always my worst subject in school! 
No need to get bogged down with the number stuff in the story unless you choose to. The characters will figure everything out. 

NINE IS THE KEY=144=THE SECRET KEY


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> 70 pages of TBR titles on my kindle...
> 
> Bought it anyway. Thanks for the nice pricing.


TangieGirl -
Big ((((hugs)))) for adding The Ezekiel Code to your 70 pages of TBR.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I downloaded a sample. I need to get to coinstar soon. I'm out of book money! Will probably buy it as soon as I have the funds. 

Melissa


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

enjoying the book - math isn't my subject and I keep trying to make sense of the numbers so it is slow going for me -but I can't wait to get to the next page then the next 

does anyone have faded parts of pages occasionally in this book?  Not often but sometimes the top of the page for example (the first paragraph)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I believe Gary is addressing that little fading formatting quirk, given his inuiries to the Shameless Authros club at Amazon. It doesn't however seem to dampen reade enjoyment significantly.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

rho said:


> enjoying the book - math isn't my subject and I keep trying to make sense of the numbers so it is slow going for me -but I can't wait to get to the next page then the next
> 
> does anyone have faded parts of pages occasionally in this book? Not often but sometimes the top of the page for example (the first paragraph)


Those faded pages are in my copy too, but I can still read it. I've had so many problems with formatting, I would never dream of mentioning such a thing. Other than that, I've not found a single typo or misplaced punctuation in Mr. Tenuta's book which is fantastic. I wish I had an editor as good as his (Aside to my own editor/fan/critic:_ Now don't go getting your knickers in a knot, Miss Twyla Twitterbaum, I'm not going to fire you just yet!_ ) Brendan


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Besides Peg of the Red pencil (who is recovering from her stroke), Brendan, I have acquired an amazing deep editing software program called Serenity Editor, which I'm usingg on my current work and applying to some of my already published works for maintenance releases. (Dontcha love Indie Publishing. There's no such thing as a maintenance release in traditional publishing, but us Indies have an advanage. No Cost releases).


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I believe Gary is addressing that little fading formatting quirk, given his inuiries to the Shameless Authros club at Amazon. It doesn't however seem to dampen reade enjoyment significantly.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hi all -
The Kindle version of the book has been live now for about 3 weeks and I just found out about those portions of faded text a few days ago. I'm trying desperately to get it resolved but it's been a pain in the neck. My publisher did the conversion to Kindle format (for which I paid them a handsome fee). But apparently they only do part of the conversion then pass it on to amazon and amazon does the rest. I brought the issue to the attention of the publisher and asked them to identify the cause of the problem and fix it. They examined it and said they could find no reason why it should be happening. They suggested I contact amazon because it must have been something they did. So I contacted amazon and they said those portions that are appearing light gray are due to that particular text being orange in the original file! I have no idea how or why any of the text is orange.  Now amazon has passed the buck back to the publisher and I'm just stuck here in the middle with no reply back yet from the publisher. Sheesh!  I'm hoping the publisher will get back to me on Monday. Please accept my apology for the inconvenience.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Gary Val Tenuta said:


> Hi all -
> The Kindle version of the book has been live now for about 3 weeks and I just found out about those portions of faded text a few days ago. I'm trying desperately to get it resolved but it's been a pain in the neck. My publisher did the conversion to Kindle format (for which I paid them a handsome fee). But apparently they only do part of the conversion then pass it on to amazon and amazon does the rest. I brought the issue to the attention of the publisher and asked them to identify the cause of the problem and fix it. They examined it and said they could find no reason why it should be happening. They suggested I contact amazon because it must have been something they did. So I contacted amazon and they said those portions that are appearing light gray are due to that particular text being orange in the original file! I have no idea how or why any of the text is orange.  Now amazon has passed the buck back to the publisher and I'm just stuck here in the middle with no reply back yet from the publisher. Sheesh!  I'm hoping the publisher will get back to me on Monday. Please accept my apology for the inconvenience.


Hi sorry if this was a sore point - I mainly brought it up because I was worried that something was wrong with Minerva - it isn't so light you can't read it and now that I know it isn't my K2 with a problem - I'll probably just read so fast I won't even notice it anymore 

thanks


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

rho said:


> Hi sorry if this was a sore point - I mainly brought it up because I was worried that something was wrong with Minerva - it isn't so light you can't read it and now that I know it isn't my K2 with a problem - I'll probably just read so fast I won't even notice it anymore
> 
> thanks


No problem, rho.  It was only a sore point between me and my publisher. However... Ta-Da!....drum roll please........ I was just informed this morning that the formatting glitch has been fixed. 

And now, back to our regularly scheduled broadcast. (Have no idea what that means. Just wanted to say it.)


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

I was just informed by my publisher that the formatting issue in the Kindle version of The Ezekiel Code has been identified and corrected.
*
THANK YOU...*

...to all of you who went the extra mile to alert me to the problem in the first place and to help locate the areas in the book that were faulty.

Now... On with the show! Drinks on the house! Cue the band and get down and boogie! (Clothing optional)


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Just glad to know it does not impact the reading since those of us who have purchased the book, cannot get the corrected one.  I have heard so many negatives about The Lost Symbol, seriously thinking about heading for this one since I finished  First Contact (great read   )


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Just glad to know it does not impact the reading since those of us who have purchased the book, cannot get the corrected one. I have heard so many negatives about The Lost Symbol, seriously thinking about heading for this one since I finished First Contact (great read  )


I reviewed The Ezekial Code and The Lost Symbol last week on my blog.

I gave The Ezekial Code the higher 'star rating'. 

I did find that formatting thing to be VERY irritating & it made it hard to read at times.

However, I think if you call Amazon, you can return your copy & buy the new one.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

okay-just bought it-it will be my next read after I finish the dragon's Pool


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I reviewed The Ezekial Code and The Lost Symbol last week on my blog.
> 
> I gave The Ezekial Code the higher 'star rating'.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the review! As the author, I found it to be an interesting mix of pros and cons. I always learn something from the good objective reviews. I hate to admit it but I actually agreed with you on some of your criticisms (ouch! That was hard to say. LOL). But I'm confident that the things you didn't like about The Ezekiel Code (my debut novel) will be the things you do like in my next novel, an occult crime thriller called Ash: Return of the Beast. 

One thing you said surprised even me:

"...instances of naiveté, such as when they offer to leave a priceless artifact, which had already been stolen once, with what is essentially a complete stranger."

When I read that I thought, "They did" I can't recall any part of the story where they did that. If you can remember where in the story that occurred let me know. I may have to fire myself as the writer. LOL

Seriously, thanks again for what is essentially a very fair review. I certainly can't complain when the novel is given a higher star rating than Dan Brown's The Lost Symbol. I just finished reading The Lost Symbol and enjoyed the heck out of it. Like one of my favorite sayings goes: It's difference of opinion that makes horse races.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Gary Val Tenuta said:


> When I read that I thought, "They did" I can't recall any part of the story where they did that. If you can remember where in the story that occurred let me know. I may have to fire myself as the writer. LOL


Please remember that I suck at names and my detail memory is not great. That's why I write reviews immediately after reading a book. 

Anyway, this was somewhere in the middle, I think. The artifact was


Spoiler



stolen right after they dug it up. The main character even gets shot. It was returned after they got back to the states.


 They take it to be translated to someone recommended by their professor friend, whom they don't 100% trust anyway.

The guy is looking it over & at one point, they (the main character or the girl, I forget) ask if he wants them to leave. I think they were talking about getting a cup of coffee or something, but it was still surprising that they would offer, no matter who he was.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Please remember that I suck at names and my detail memory is not great. That's why I write reviews immediately after reading a book.
> 
> Anyway, this was somewhere in the middle, I think. The artifact was
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ah-ha! You're right! What were they thinking?  LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I did notify kindle customer service of my formatting on my kindle, they are refunding my money so I can purchase the corrected copy.  I bought this book at the beginning of September - so the 7 day rule was out but they did it anyway.  First time I have contacted them, and it was by e-mail, and had an answer in less then 3 hours!  So now to get the good copy!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I'll wait and read it in 2013..  I have a good feeling I'll still be here.  
jp


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I bought this book a few days ago-supposedly after the corrected copy was available-so far I have had 2 pages where text was missing, so not sure that it is really corrected-just wanted to let you know.
beth


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

BethA said:


> I bought this book a few days ago-supposedly after the corrected copy was available-so far I have had 2 pages where text was missing, so not sure that it is really corrected-just wanted to let you know.
> beth


Oh man. That sucks.  Was the text actually missing or was it more like light gray?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I finished this book.  A great story!  One of the reviewers commented about the lack of computer knowledge and that the "cup holder" was a joke long old and it was not believable.  Hate to admit, but my sweet darling DH just seriously asked me that question the other day.  He even calls the mouse "that thingy".  But I'll keep him anyway.

It is a good book, and I got the corrected format copy and enjoyed it tremendously.  The math did boggle me occasionally but not enough to take the enjoyment away.

When's the sequel coming out?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gary:

Do you have a copy of what the publisher is uploading prior to conversion? If so, I'll take a look for you. (edwpat at att.net)

Ed Patterson


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

Gary Val Tenuta said:


> Oh man. That sucks.  Was the text actually missing or was it more like light gray?


it was there-but very light, so far 3 pages.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I still have it Ed, but wouldn't do any good to send it to you since it is for my kindle.  The locations are all different in the two versions as well, but that is not a problem like the faint font.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What I'm looking for is the .doc file to see if we can produce a clean .prc which Gary possibly could re-upload himself OR at least give to readers who have the problem.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> What I'm looking for is the .doc file to see if we can produce a clean .prc which Gary possibly could re-upload himself OR at least give to readers who have the problem.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Hi Ed,
No, I don't have the .doc file. The publisher has it. Long story.  All I have is the pdf galley proof.

I've been reading about all the kinds of formatting problems people have with Kindle and the more I think about it the more amazed I am that the Kindle technology is so... um... what do I want to say? User unfriendly? I dunno. It just seems like it's practically a beta system still in the testing phase. LOL


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I downloaded The Ezekiel Code on September 16, so I'm past the 7-day return period. Because of the formatting issues, would Amazon still give me a refund so I can buy the revised version?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jim, it doesn't hurt to ask.  There have been several folks who have had similar issues with other books.  They said that they were able to get a refund by citing the formatting issues and noting that a new updated, fixed, file is available.  Since the only way to buy that new book is to have the first one refunded, Amazon has been willing to do it.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Ann, I'll do that.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be curious to know if you still have any issues since the one I bought was supposed to be the newer one without the places that are barely readable. In some places it is one a sentence or 2 but in others almost a whole page.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

BethA said:


> I'll be curious to know if you still have any issues since the one I bought was supposed to be the newer one without the places that are barely readable. In some places it is one a sentence or 2 but in others almost a whole page.


Hi Beth,
A friend of mine just bought a Kindle and just downloaded the book yesterday. I'm going to ask him to go through it and let me know if he finds any pages with the light gray text. At this point I still don't know. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from him. Sorry.


----------



## BethA (Aug 9, 2009)

it's not that big a deal-if I had better eyesight it probably would not matter at all and it is not taking away from my enjoyment of the book-thanks for checking-


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

BethA said:


> it's not that big a deal-if I had better eyesight it probably would not matter at all and it is not taking away from my enjoyment of the book-thanks for checking-


Ah, you're a sweetheart, Beth. 
I did hear from my friend today. He said he's gotten half way through the book and hasn't noticed any kind of glitches yet. So we'll see.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Please forgive my shameless gloating  but last week I received a glowing 5-star review of my debut novel, *The Ezekiel Code* and I just wanted to share it before the gloat wears off. Oh wait. Scratch that. I don't think this particular gloat is likely to wear off any time soon. LOL Here's the review:
*
"Take time to read "The Ezekiel Code"...it's worth it!"*
_Review by Laura Faeth, author of "I Found All The Parts"
_
*Gary Val Tenuta gives Dan Brown a run for his "Lost Symbol" money with "The Ezekiel Code."* This book braids so many esoteric concepts together in an exciting page turner that it was hard for me to put it down. As a student of metaphysics for many years, I thought I'd seen it all. But Tenuta surprised me with his unique form of gematria (letters with numeric values that when added together have specific meanings) called cryptonumerology. Numbers become significant to the main character Zeke Banyon on his journey to help save the world, but there is so much more!

Tenuta deftly weaves synchronicity, alchemy, sacred geometry, levitation, music theory, secret societies, electronic voice phenomenon, deep state trance meditation, out of body experience, multiple universe theory and more into the fast-paced plot. I don't read many books of fiction (I'm a non-fiction lover) but "The Ezekiel Code" was the best of both worlds. This is a well-written, fascinating read. I highly recommend this novel to anyone who enjoys Dan Brown's books and that ilk.

*2012 is coming...Or is it? Only one man can save the planet... if he can just figure out how... before it's too late. THE EZEKIEL CODE... $4.95 www.ezekielcode.com*

Okay, the gloating is over... for now.  Just one thing left: A shameless promo trailer for your viewing entertainment.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice trailer. Timely release for a topic of growing interest too.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Good job Gary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah, you talked me into it, you sweet-talker  

Looking forward to the read.


----------



## Reba (Nov 9, 2009)

Good trailer and the book sounds great—excellent timing!


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

angel_b said:


> Ah, you talked me into it, you sweet-talker
> 
> Looking forward to the read.


Well, I've been called a lot of things before but never a sweet talker.  LOL
But thanks for ordering a copy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Your "story behind the story" paragraphs in the first post sold me on this book, since they reminded me of how as a teenager I enjoyed the early von Daeniken books (before he went off the deep end).  Following the thread, I was glad to find out that the font glitches had been fixed, and I've just bought a copy.  Congratulations on your great reviews!


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks, all, for the comments. 

You know, the truth is that while this was a great review (and there have been many) *The Ezekiel Code* seems to be a book that people either _really_ like or _really_ don't like. Fortunately - at least judging from the reviews - many more people "get it" than don't. But, as Mark Twain once said, "It's difference of opinion that makes horse races".

I know I'm not the best writer in the world and, in spite of the reviewer comparing me to Dan Brown (okay, I loved that ), I only wish I was in Dan Brown's league as a writer. I love his work. The funny thing about that is that so many people think Dan Brown is a no-talent hack. I just hope I can become as good of a hack as he is. I've even seen similar barbs thrown at Stephen King, another writer that I like. Hmm... I also really like Edgar Allan Poe. I wonder if anyone ever called him a hack. Anyway, again, I can't even pretend to be anywhere close to their league as a writer... at least not yet.  But, see, here's the deal. I'll never be what I think of as a writer of "literary" fiction. I have no aspirations of becoming an Updike or a Hemingway. Nothing wrong with aspiring to that goal. It's just not me. All I really want to do is tell a good story and hope that someone (or thousands of someones!) will get some hours of entertainment out of it. That's pretty much it for me. If I can accomplish that... well, then I'll be a happy hack.


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Your "story behind the story" paragraphs in the first post sold me on this book, since they reminded me of how as a teenager I enjoyed the early von Daeniken books (before he went off the deep end). Following the thread, I was glad to find out that the font glitches had been fixed, and I've just bought a copy. Congratulations on your great reviews!


Hey Susan! *Thank you!*  Yes, I remember reading von Daniken's _Chariot's Of The Gods?_. Even though he did catch a lot of flack for eventually going "off the deep end" as a _non-fiction_ writer, at least he was brave enough to take the plunge. That plunge opened a door to intriguing possibilities for many folks and helped pave the way for more research into the ever present UFO enigma. The cool thing about writing _fiction_, even when it's mixed with facts, is that you're allowed to "go off the deep end". I know I certainly had fun diving into the deep end the The Ezekiel Code. But hey, I pretty much live in the deep end anyway.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Gary Val Tenuta said:


> Ah, you're a sweetheart, Beth.
> I did hear from my friend today. He said he's gotten half way through the book and hasn't noticed any kind of glitches yet. So we'll see.


I'd purchased this way back on Sept. 4, and it got "lost" in my TBR list - sorry!

Now, reminded of your book by your post yesterday, I started reading it, and although I'm enjoying it, my book has VERY lightly printed pages scattered, that are almost unreadable. For the first part of the book, this only occurs for a couple of lines, but, for instance, the top 1/3 of the page is too light to even read, at "Locations 26622-76", and the bottom 2/3 of the page at "Locations 4193-4207" is too light to read.

I called Kindle support, and the support tech said that she couldn't find a newly formatted version. I tried deleting, then redownloading my purchase, and the light printed areas are still there. I had the support tech push through their current version, and the lightly printed areas are unchanged.

Any ideas? The support tech this morning was VERY courteous and patient, and checked with her supervisor, but couldn't find anything else. The current version on Amazon.com is still listed as "You purchased this item on September 4, 2009"

If others could kindly check the locations I've listed above, and you find that the type is fine, I'll call Kindle support later today, and see if another support tech can find a corrected copy.

TIA!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gary Val Tenuta said:


> Hey Susan! *Thank you!*  Yes, I remember reading von Daniken's _Chariot's Of The Gods?_. Even though he did catch a lot of flack for eventually going "off the deep end" as a _non-fiction_ writer, at least he was brave enough to take the plunge. That plunge opened a door to intriguing possibilities for many folks and helped pave the way for more research into the ever present UFO enigma. The cool thing about writing _fiction_, even when it's mixed with facts, is that you're allowed to "go off the deep end". I know I certainly had fun diving into the deep end the The Ezekiel Code. But hey, I pretty much live in the deep end anyway.


Brave enough, and also lucky in his timing. I think if those first books were released for the first time today, they'd be less successful. As it was, I'm sure his theories inspired quite a few writers of fiction!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> I'd purchased this way back on Sept. 4, and it got "lost" in my TBR list - sorry!
> 
> Now, reminded of your book by your post yesterday, I started reading it, and although I'm enjoying it, my book has VERY lightly printed pages scattered, that are almost unreadable. For the first part of the book, this only occurs for a couple of lines, but, for instance, the top 1/3 of the page is too light to even read, at "Locations 26622-76", and the bottom 2/3 of the page at "Locations 4193-4207" is too light to read.
> 
> If others could kindly check the locations I've listed above, and you find that the type is fine, I'll call Kindle support later today, and see if another support tech can find a corrected copy.


OK, I bought mine yesterday, and just checked those locations... or tried to. My version goes up to Location 16702, so I wonder whether the first one you listed is a typo? (I did check both 16622 and 6622, and they're both fine.)

Location 4193-4207 is fine, no change in the font at all. I went backward and forward a few pages and nothing weird shows up.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, I bought mine yesterday, and just checked those locations... or tried to. My version goes up to Location 16702, so I wonder whether the first one you listed is a typo? (I did check both 16622 and 6622, and they're both fine.)
> 
> Location 4193-4207 is fine, no change in the font at all. I went backward and forward a few pages and nothing weird shows up.


Oops! Yes - typo! Interesting, though - my copy has 16770 locations - yours says 16702? Could you list the ASIN number of your purchased copy, to compare to mine (ASIN: B002NGO4JC)

My copy has several pages with a couple of lines of VERY light type, but LARGE areas in 4 areas in the first 1/3 of the book, making it impossible impossible to read: 
1. Locations 2662-2676 (top 1/3 unreadable)
2. Locations 4193-4208 (lower 2/3 unreadable)
3. Locations 4501-4514 (lower 2/3 unreadable)
4. Locations 4514-4524 (upper 1/2 unreadable)

With such large gaps in readable text, I didn't go any farther. I'm really hoping to get a corrected version, as this is a well-written and intriquing story!

Guess I'll try calling in again tonight, to see if a different Kindle support tech can find a "format corrected" version - the one this morning couldn't find anything newer than I'd purchased/downloaded on 9/4/09.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Oops! Yes - typo! Interesting, though - my copy has 16770 locations - yours says 16702? Could you list the ASIN number of your purchased copy, to compare to mine (ASIN: B002NGO4JC)


Let's see.... this may only reflect editing changes, but at the beginning of the book, after the copyright, it says "v8.0 R1.3"... and at Amazon the ASIN is listed as B002NGO4JC, same as yours... I checked the purchase listing in my account to see whether there's a different one there, but that doesn't give any such info.



r0b0d0c said:


> My copy has several pages with a couple of lines of VERY light type, but LARGE areas in 4 areas in the first 1/3 of the book, making it impossible impossible to read:
> 1. Locations 2662-2676 (top 1/3 unreadable)
> 2. Locations 4193-4208 (lower 2/3 unreadable)
> 3. Locations 4501-4514 (lower 2/3 unreadable)
> 4. Locations 4514-4524 (upper 1/2 unreadable)


Every one of those is fine on mine. However, I note that when I enter the first location for each one, the _range_ of locations is different on mine for each one of these. I changed the font size but can get to slightly higher or slightly lower than the ending locations you gave, but not the same ones. This leads me to believe that either you're using a different font or maybe you have a KK and it formats the pages differently. Could either of those be making a difference in any way?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Let's see.... this may only reflect editing changes, but at the beginning of the book, after the copyright, it says "v8.0 R1.3"... and at Amazon the ASIN is listed as B002NGO4JC, same as yours... I checked the purchase listing in my account to see whether there's a different one there, but that doesn't give any such info.
> 
> Every one of those is fine on mine. However, I note that when I enter the first location for each one, the _range_ of locations is different on mine for each one of these. I changed the font size but can get to slightly higher or slightly lower than the ending locations you gave, but not the same ones. This leads me to believe that either you're using a different font or maybe you have a KK and it formats the pages differently. Could either of those be making a difference in any way?


Very helpful - thx for the reply!

We have the same ASIN #, and my copyright ALSO lists v8.0 R1.3. I'm reading on a K2, at the 2nd smallest font, yet our locations don't match, and we have a different total # locations, so we must have different downloads.

I'll call Kindle support tech tonight, and give this info, and hopefully they'll find a "corrected format" version for me to download.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> We have the same ASIN #, and my copyright ALSO lists v8.0 R1.3. I'm reading on a K2, at the 2nd smallest font, yet our locations don't match, and we have a different total # locations, so we must have different downloads.


They must have fixed it since you bought it in early September, then. I hope customer service can help you! Please post what they tell you....


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry you're having a difficult time with the version you downloaded.  We went through all of this back in September and after quite a series of go-rounds between my publisher and the Kindle folks (all of whom were doing their best to resolve the situation) the situation was eventually resolved. I sure hope Kindle customer service will refund your purchase and provide you with the updated version.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Gary Val Tenuta said:


> I'm so sorry you're having a difficult time with the version you downloaded.  We went through all of this back in September and after quite a series of go-rounds between my publisher and the Kindle folks (all of whom were doing their best to resolve the situation) the situation was eventually resolved. I sure hope Kindle customer service will refund your purchase and provide you with the updated version.


Another example of the Kindle tech support people being the BEST in the business!

To summarize, I'd purchased "The Ezekiel Code" 2-1/2 months ago on 9/4/09, and, with so many other purchases/downloads, not gotten around to reading it. Just a few days ago, I read this thread, and decided to start reading it now, only to find that my copy had the initial formatting problems, with such light type, intermittently, sometimes for 2/3 of a page, that it wasn't readable. The first Kindle TS person tried forcing through their "current" copy, although she told me that it didn't appear to be different from that available on 9/4. Today's Kindle TS person found the same information, and tried to delete my "Archive" copy, so that I could repurchase it, to see if it's truly a differently formatted version. Alas, he found that there is no way to delete something in your Archive, once you're past the "refund" date. SO..... he gave me a $4.95 Amazon credit, and got a "programmer" to find a "back door" to remove my Archived item, which allowed me to repurchase the book ... and the new version is perfect!

It's this type of professional tech support personnel at Amazon (kind, caring and helpful, never too busy to do what it takes to solve the problem!), that "go the extra mile" for you, that keep me a happy Amazon customer, even when competition comes along! I've found them to exceed even those at Apple computer, and that says a lot!

And, thank you to Gary, for your work in writing this book, and then again in fixing the formatting! I'm already looking forward to your next book!

NOW ... back to reading "The Ezekiel Code!" .......


----------



## Gary Val Tenuta (Sep 4, 2009)

r0b0d0c said:


> Another example of the Kindle tech support people being the BEST in the business!
> 
> To summarize, I'd purchased "The Ezekiel Code" 2-1/2 months ago on 9/4/09, and, with so many other purchases/downloads, not gotten around to reading it. Just a few days ago, I read this thread, and decided to start reading it now, only to find that my copy had the initial formatting problems, with such light type, intermittently, sometimes for 2/3 of a page, that it wasn't readable. The first Kindle TS person tried forcing through their "current" copy, although she told me that it didn't appear to be different from that available on 9/4. Today's Kindle TS person found the same information, and tried to delete my "Archive" copy, so that I could repurchase it, to see if it's truly a differently formatted version. Alas, he found that there is no way to delete something in your Archive, once you're past the "refund" date. SO..... he gave me a $4.95 Amazon credit, and got a "programmer" to find a "back door" to remove my Archived item, which allowed me to repurchase the book ... and the new version is perfect!
> 
> ...


That's fantastic!  Man, the Kindle Techs really went all out for you. It seems like a rare thing these days to get that kind of immediate response. Kudos to the Kindle tech support. And I'm glad you're enjoying the read.... finally! LOL! Hope it continues to hold your interest.


----------

